# The Manheim composers, some of the founders of classicism?



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'm on such a classical and baroque kick right now. Previously I had only really dug Johann Stamitz and though Abel was great to listen to in the background, and Richter pretty good but sometimes too repetitive. I'm enjoying them though very much. Its a very spirited and straightforward style of composition. 

I know those three Manheim composers, who are the others I should check out? 

I'm not sure if the roots of classicism are best attributed to the Manheim School, or CPE Bach, or someone else?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also, early Haydn sounds more like Manheim, say Abel, than it does like CPE Bach, much more.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Some that I like:

Cannabich, Vorisek...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Some that I like:
> 
> Cannabich, Vorisek...


Hah. I recall owning an LP containing Vorisek's and Beethoven's 5th symphonies. Several decades later, I still think that's a strange pairing.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Carl Stamitz, Ignaz Holzbauer, Franz Ignaz Beck.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I'm on such a classical and baroque kick right now. Previously I had only really dug Johann Stamitz and though Abel was great to listen to in the background, and Richter pretty good but sometimes too repetitive. I'm enjoying them though very much. Its a very spirited and straightforward style of composition.
> 
> I know those three Manheim composers, who are the others I should check out?
> 
> I'm not sure if the roots of classicism are best attributed to the Manheim School, or CPE Bach, or someone else?


I enjoy the 'freedom from the details' that comes with being only a listener, with no interest in either musicology or composition. This freedom comes with a price, that being a lack of understanding of _The Rules_. But I've heard rumors. Doesn't Classical Style rest on _The Triad_, and upon _Classical Sonata Form?_ If this is so, can't _Responsibility_ be determined by who consistently did those things first?

??


----------

